

Ask HN: Possible for Non-hacker to learn iPhone dev? - damon_bradley

Long time reader, first time submitter.<p>Some background: I'm not a hacker. I have no real programming experience, other than a bit of html and css. And I've fiddled with already-written RoR apps.<p>I have a bunch of (what I think are) simple iPhone apps rolling around in my head. So I'm attempting to teach myself objective-c and iPhone development.<p>The first step I'm taking is working through the book "Beginning iPhone Development" (http://bit.ly/bWz0ID). There are a few other books in the same series that I plan on working through, should I feel the first one to be helpful. There are a ton of other books available, but I've decided to pick just one for now. Better, I think, to focus first on one "instructor" and style as I figure out the basics. I've also scoured the web for a bunch of video tutorials which I'll dig into later.<p>Will I be successful? Anyone have any words of wisdom as I set out on my journey? Suggestions/tips/other resources I'm missing? Thank you for reading.
======
khelloworld
I suggest you start here:

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-2-0-Stephen-
Ko...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-2-0-Stephen-
Kochan/dp/0321566157)

Perhaps you can move to the book you have after you are reasonably comfortable
with objective-c (and a little bit of cocoa).

Good luck.

------
mbrubeck
It's as good a place as any to start. All real programming is complex, and at
least the iPhone has good development tools and documentation. Having a goal
in mind is the most important part, and you've got that.

